# clutch engages right off floor



## popwar (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got my gto yesterday, this might be covered somewhere on forum but browsing on phone atm at work . The clutch is a 6 puck unsprung with about 500 miles on it . You can start it with the pedal about 2/3rds pressed but cannot change gears at that height . The pedal engages just off the floor . Previous owner installed it and said it was a cable clutch , anyway to adjust? Thanks again


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Clutch is not cable but hydraulic and it is not adjustable. Its probably the hydraulic system, most likely the slave. Or it might be just air in the system.


----------



## codidious (Jun 6, 2010)

i know that there is a proper way to shim the slave cylinder. I don't remember how to do it. maybe a google search


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mine is real sensitive also. I found that my car has a puck style center force clutch that the previous owner installed.


----------

